# Simple cheese balls



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

I love really simple snack food.  I love cheese balls and hate the store bought ones.  Here are 2 quickies:

1. Olive Cheese Ball: Soften two 8 oz cream cheese in bowl.  Stir in 1/2 c. Drained chopped green olives. Form into ball. Roll in chopped nuts or  chopped olives. Refrigerate.

2.  Cheddar ball: Soften 8 oz cream cheese. Stir 1 c. Extra sharp shredded cheddar, a few dashes of Worchestershire sauce and 1/2 tsp or so onion powder. Make a ball and roll in more shredded cheddar. Refrigerate.

I make more complicated ones, but simple is often more appreciated!


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 20, 2013)

I make 2 but I don't have actual recipes.  One is softened cream cheese, shredded cheddar, crumbled blue cheese and some onion juice.  Originally I used to roll it in chopped nuts, but now I just put it in a container or pretty bowl to serve.

The other one is my family's favorite.  Softened cream cheese, chicken breast chopped small, (either canned or cooked chicken) with a tablespoon or two of A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

So simple and great fixes for unexpected company!  Just plate them and put crackers around the base and you're good to go!  I don't use recipes either. My amounts are approx. as I just make them! the chicken is one I must try!


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Oct 30, 2013)

*I've never thought about making cheese balls, I usually make sausage balls for a quick snack. They are quick & delicious. *


----------



## CatPat (Oct 31, 2013)

I use cream cheese, extra sharp cheddar cheese, blue cheese, onion powder, garlic powder, cracked black pepper, sage, and finely chopped of sesame sticks and almonds of to coat it upon the outside of the ball.

I have also used of the port wine cheese to replace of the cream cheese. It is very good also!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 31, 2013)

Rasz, haven't had that green olive one in years!  I liked it so much, especially on Triscuits.  Now I have a taste for it!  Think I'll make a little batch tomorrow...


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yum!


----------

